# Stumpy's/ Honey mushrooms!



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

On the way back from a salmon trip up North today looked of the side of the road, and saw a pile of um. Ended up with about 10lbs, all fresh, lets just say I'm full! Hit 12 salmon on the big man to boot.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

I picked about 2 lbs the other day. I had spotted them while out for a run and came back after the run to get them. It was just after dusk and I didn't have a flash light. Brought them home as happy as could be _THEN_ looked them over. BUGGY! Threw ever last one out - very bummed! Well done on the 10 lbs however!


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

I found another 4 or 5 pounds in the woods this afternoon/evening and ended up bringing about a pound home. Pretty buggy around here. Hey, I still have a nice pound however!


----------

